
Learn the ways of Linux-fu, for free - indatawetrust
https://linuxjourney.com/
======
syngrog66
This is one of those HN 'anti-exemplar' posts where I can't tell if the people
are serious and sincere or whether they are all involved in a satirical group
troll or a self-promotion ring. Or both.

In broad strokes:

"Finally! After 20+ years _now_ there's a way I can learn Linux!"

"If _only_ a way I could 'save' this and revisit later... or a way to 'share'
it with others... hmmmm..."

and someone just asked how to wipe a hard drive (?!)

etc

and __415 __upvotes?

It is not April 1st, and I'm not on The Onion. If everyone is sincere, great,
and good for you, but I'd love to know that.

Is it because school is out for the summer now? At least here in the US.

And I'm curious: did any one else have a similar reaction?

~~~
emmelaich
I agree. It looks nice but that's it. It's full of errors and misinformation.

People would be FAR better off with "Linux for Dummies" which despite the name
is an excellent book.

And it has a free "cheatsheet" : [http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/linux-
for-dummies-chea...](http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/linux-for-dummies-
cheat-sheet.html)

~~~
thecrazyone
Hey what kind of misinformation are you talking about? Can you point out a few
instances?

------
badloginagain
I wish HN had a save post feature similar to Reddit. I'm not really a bookmark
guy and this is exactly the kind of site I know would be a life saver some
time in the future.

~~~
OneOneOneOne
Good point. Does anyone have a good web based bookmark tool? I hop between a
dozen machines on different networks so keeping bookmarks is kind of tedious.

~~~
kawera
I've been using [https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in) for years and can't
recommend it enough - it's brilliant.

~~~
0x6c6f6c
$11/year?

Certainly not bad, but there are hostable solutions that would work on
$15/year VPSs, and that's at consumer pricing and supports multiple users.

On the other hand, this is just penny pinching and <$1/mo is phenomenal.

~~~
NeutronBoy
There's a story behind it - apparently there was a better response from
consumers with annual pricing. People often didn't understand the concept of a
one-off fee for a web service, and got confused between the once-off and the
recurring options

> Right now, users pay a one-time signup fee that grows by a fraction of a
> penny with each new signup. At the moment, this fee is $10.55. Pinboard also
> offers archiving accounts, which cost $25/year. Users who upgrade after
> joining Pinboard can deduct the signup fee from the first year of archiving.

> Under the new scheme, basic Pinboard accounts will cost $11/year, while
> archiving will continue to cost $25/year.

> My main reason for making the change is so that I don't have to keep
> explaining how pricing works. An astonishing number of people already
> believe that they're paying annually for Pinboard. Others accuse me of
> baiting and switching them when they upgrade to archiving and get a renewal
> notice. Note how much easier it is to describe the new policy than the old
> one.

[https://blog.pinboard.in/2014/11/new_pricing_policy/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2014/11/new_pricing_policy/)

~~~
kkoomi
So he changed it from a one-time cost of ~$11, to a recurring annual cost of
$11? That seems like a pretty big change.

------
ubercow13
>By default the echo command takes the input (standard input or stdin) from
the keyboard and returns the output (standard output or stdout) to the screen.

This isn't right is it? Echo doesn't read anything from stdin:

    
    
        echo <<< HelloWorld
        
    

Does this command makes any sense?

    
    
        $ ls | grep *.txt /tmp
        grep: /tmp: Is a directory
    

I found the whole text-fu section quite confusing...

~~~
jwilk
This doesn't work either:

    
    
        $ echo The quick brown; fox jumps over the lazydog > sample.txt
        The quick brown
        bash: fox: command not found

~~~
bdupharm
You're terminating the command at ; so bash is looking for the fox command,
which it can't find. Quote the text.

------
danso
This is a beautiful site for teaching the command line, while not being too
over the top in its aesthetic...I'm on my iPad so I'm not seeing the issues
others are having on mobile

------
swills
"During this time other efforts such as BSD, MINIX, etc were developed to be
UNIX like-systems. However, one thing that all these UNIX like-systems had in
common was the lack of a unified kernel."

BSD and MINIX lack a Unified kernel? What?

------
xchaotic
Learn the CSS foo. Layout and navigation completely broken on mobile

~~~
stinkytaco
That's because this is the year of the Linux desktop. /s

(Yes, I know Android is linux, but you know what I mean you pedantic know-it-
alls).

------
edwcar13
This is for OP if its their project. Feedback your mobile version needs work.
I see that it's responsive, but a lot of the content is off the screen.

------
simplexion
Don't teach people ifconfig! It's all about ip now.

~~~
HeadlessChild
Yes, I can't stress this enough. I teach all the users at my company to use ip
instead of ifconfig.

------
ake1
think some keys got mixed up here:

h or the left arrow - will move you left one character

j or the up arrow - will move you up one line

k or the down arrow - will move you down one line

l or the right arrow - will move you right one character

~~~
roninb
There are a lot of little typos (such as stating '..' and '-' arguments for
'cd' labeled as "previous directory" or suggesting Ubuntu uses Debian because
it's made by Canonical). I wonder the best way to contact the author about
revising these small but obviously not terrible errors.

~~~
metasean
There's a "Contact Us" section in the footer that points to -
contact@linuxjourney.com

~~~
ymse
The author is also active in this thread:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4m4mko/i_made_a_site...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4m4mko/i_made_a_site_to_learn_linux_what_do_you_think/)

------
gravypod
There doesn't seem to be any mentions about pacman in the package managers
section.

It's a shame, I've felt wonderful switching to Arch based distributions just
due to pacman.

------
IE6
On my Blackberry the site does not layout well. It might be worth looking at %
of users coming from mobile and if you see a lot of that kind of traffic
fixing the layout.

~~~
satysin
The fact your username is IE6 and you mentioned rendering issues makes me
smile :)

------
keeganjw
I was just about to jump into the world of Linux and this is perfect.

------
ApolloRising
This is really well done. Can you talk a bit about how you built it?

------
known
Good one. Thank you.

------
taivare
Anyone offer advise on a good program for wiping the hard drive on an older PC
- pentium / Duo core 2 ; 2009 for a fresh install of Ubuntu or some other
Linux distro -install.

------
ychompinator
Spent ages trying to work out what the hell Linux-FU is ... then eventually
realised it's like kung-fu .. wtf.

